# Friday Watch Out!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been enjoying this old friend... 2004 GMT2... Some new pics taken this week....


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

It's an _old_ Friday watch for me today - this back-set Timex Electric


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PRs 20 #6 today.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sales shopping today, so I am wearing this as around midday I may be able to sharpen one of the bracelet edges on a handy wall and end it all.

Beuchat Sub - no idea of age, late '80's perhaps?










Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still with this Sinn, has been all week


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> .... as around midday I may be able to sharpen one of the bracelet edges on a handy wall and end it all.


Priceless....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Moved on 5 watches this week, this is a non-mover.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

New for me as of yesterday.










(...I really should clean my keyboard.)


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Citizen Eco-Drive for me today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > .... as around midday I may be able to sharpen one of the bracelet edges on a handy wall and end it all.
> ...


Seconded!









great GMT shots Jon......









Im Speedying it today


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

RLT for the office










all the best

Jan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one to start with...

*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> New for me as of yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, great watch









How are you liking it?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Some lovely watches this morning, chaps!









It's a very grey day in London so I'm wearing something bright.....










Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Latest acquisition arrived this week - classic Sturmanskie:





































Cheers


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

dapper said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > New for me as of yesterday.
> ...


Seconded from me too









I'm with you today, Quoll


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great pictures of the Sturmanskie Alan









Speedmaster cal.1045


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Needing some brightening up so the SST 06 today.

Alasdair


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive for me today


Ohhh... I like that one - what a great watch with the perpetual and wr200! Any chance of lurking out of you what something like that goes for?


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

After a month long period of Alphas it's on to the RLT30 today


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Polished Italian market Seiko, brightens up a dismal day .

D.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Many sold this week, so only this one left to wear...just as well it's a cracker!










(Pic borrowed from the seller.)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

dapper said:


> Congrats, great watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! (and Hotmog too).

I'm liking it a lot, to put it mildly. I have a 656 aleady but couldn't resist the 856 when the opportunity arose. Tegimented case, copper sulphate thingy and 200m WR - and a little bigger at 40mm.









Now I have to decide what to do with my 656. I suspect wrist time may be limited...










BTW Hotmog - is that the tegimented bracelet?



>


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Classic timeless simplicity!










Got it yesterday, about four years old and in very good condition.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Today this one... not been out for a while... hard to unglue the omega off my wrist


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

knuteols said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > Citizen Eco-Drive for me today
> ...


Thanks Knutoels 

PM sent.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this oldie today.

Poljot Sturmanskie:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JoT said:


> Great pictures of the Sturmanskie Alan


Thanks John


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

saw one on here (cant rem who ) the rest we know


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, great watch
> ...


Yes, I bought the watch with the tegimented bracelet from Hakim. I've had it just over a year now, and it does exactly what it says on the tin - not a scratch or a mark on it, excellent lume that lasts all through the night, and timekeeping on the wrist is consistent at +1 sec/day. If ever there was a keeper, this is it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Classic timeless simplicity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find a lot of the modern JLCs to be too fussy for my tastes but that is quite simply beautiful


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pugster said:


> saw one on here (cant rem who ) the rest we know


Nice - I was watching one of those on ebay recently - one of the few ana-digi watches I really like









I'm wearing my custom 6309 today - now with added Omega 3
















Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Classic timeless simplicity!
> ...


I'll second that - stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Classic timeless simplicity!
> ...


The watch is a Master Grande Taille made from 1992 to 2005. 37 mm case, with an antimagnetic inner case. The movement is JLC cal 889/2. Most of the newer JLC watches are to big for me, and I don't like the design, to clumsy. I was offered this watch a week ago, from a friend of a friend. Had a look at it on Wednesday and bought it yesterday evening. A nice addition to my small collection of swiss quality timepieces. And yes, she is indeed beautyful!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve R said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Livius de Balzac said:
> ...


Excellent indeed.

For me.........










Still can't decide on next watch having put 556 on back burner


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Maratac this morning / afternoon. Working tonight


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

andythebrave said:


> After a month long period of Alphas it's on to the RLT30 today


Good to see another RLT. Very nice watch you have there







. Shows up very rare!

all the best

Jan


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

andythebrave said:


> After a month long period of Alphas it's on to the RLT30 today


That is very nice. I love the dial.

I thought i remembered reading somewhere that this unitas was a pocket watch movement originally. That right?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Was wearing this until I got up:










Just had a quick (2hr!) coffee with WIS mate Alistair, so wore this to annoy him (he's anti quartz), tee hee! I don't think he even noticed though:










Just changed to this as I haven't worn it for ages:










Have a good weekend all (pissing down and very dark here in Bristol)

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

JHM said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > After a month long period of Alphas it's on to the RLT30 today
> ...


Thanks Jan.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't worn this for a while, seeing the one in the sales section made me realise I'm glad I've still got it


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > After a month long period of Alphas it's on to the RLT30 today
> ...


Yes, this is from the Unitas reference site -

In the early 1930s, the IncablocÂ® movement shock absorber was developed, and it revolutionized movement durability and maintaining accuracy. It was adopted by virtually all Swiss movement manufacturers. It has been refined over the decades since and is the premier method of protecting Swiss watches from severe shock. UNITAS incorporated the IncablocÂ® system in their movements. Among them is the UNITAS 6497 and 6498 pocketwatch movements designed in the 1950s. The 6497 and 6498 calibers became regarded as among the best pocketwatch movements ever designed for their ruggedness and accuracy.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Haven't worn this for a while, seeing the one in the sales section made me realise I'm glad I've still got it


Very nice, fancy one of those but am utterly skint.

That's 2 now so the way things are going we might be turning this into RLT Friday watch??


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

...actually its three







. You forgot mine from page 1


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

JHM said:


> ...actually its three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! Sorry about that Jan.

Well, three is surely beyond coincidence isn't it?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

No surprises here

*RLT24T*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing an Alpha today










Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Precista PRS-20.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

It's so bloomin' dark - I need the lume already!!!

















Friday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Croton chrono for work.










Alpha sub for the evening.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just recieved one of my grails its a seiko bullhead totally original all working as it should everything resets as it should no dings no scratches just needs a clean up but i can live with it.

it was my birthday on tuesday and my wife said we had to go and collect my present today ,fair play to her she had put a deposit down on it to secure it but didnt buy it outright until i had laid eyes on it ,at last she understands .

crap photo i know but hopefully get some sun tomorrow so ill take some better pictures .

to say im happy is an understatement .


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> just recieved one of my grails its a seiko bullhead totally original all working as it should everything resets as it should no dings no scratches just needs a clean up but i can live with it.
> 
> it was my birthday on tuesday and my wife said we had to go and collect my present today ,fair play to her she had put a deposit down on it to secure it but didnt buy it outright until i had laid eyes on it ,at last she understands .
> 
> ...


Looks nice. original bracelet too!









Rich


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> just recieved one of my grails its a seiko bullhead totally original all working as it should everything resets as it should no dings no scratches just needs a clean up but i can live with it.
> 
> it was my birthday on tuesday and my wife said we had to go and collect my present today ,fair play to her she had put a deposit down on it to secure it but didnt buy it outright until i had laid eyes on it ,at last she understands .
> 
> ...


Yup, that's a crap photo alright...









Congrats Jase, I'm not really into Japanese watches in a big way but these are one of my exceptions - love them!







I think they were in production in '74 (my birth year) and if I ever saw a good one for sale I'd be dangerously tempted (not really sure why, but I'd like a watch of the same vintage as me!). Look forward to the new piccies... enjoy!

S.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Steve R said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > just recieved one of my grails its a seiko bullhead totally original all working as it should everything resets as it should no dings no scratches just needs a clean up but i can live with it.
> ...


it was a very quick photo with shaky coffee fuelled hands - its been a mission of mine for about 6 months now to get one of these i tried one on a while ago and just thought this is the one i need it .

im the same as you i want an omega from 72 my birth year.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Classic timeless simplicity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely.

I'm with you today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO 200M Diver, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










*Orient 3 Star, 17 Jewel Manual Wind early `80`s*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT36 - Thanks Roy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I Sinned for the day:










Changed to this for the evening:


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

tertius said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Classic timeless simplicity!
> ...


Pure class chaps........love em both!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Its a hummer for me today, arrived this week


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Maratac this morning / afternoon. Working tonight


oh yes


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still this one


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

just took this off to do the washing up.










and noticed how bloody awful the picture is


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Its a hummer for me today, arrived this week












Rich


----------

